
U.S. Spy Net on Israel Snares Congress - coloneltcb
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-spy-net-on-israel-snares-congress-1451425210
======
littletimmy
Isn't this a clear case of Israel interfering in US foreign policy to the
detriment of American interests as determined by the administration?

The article says "Mr. Netanyahu and his advisers had... coordinated talking
points with Jewish-American groups against the deal; and asked undecided
lawmakers what it would take to win their votes..." If ANY other country in
the world except Israel had done this, the US government would be going
ballistic. What a shameful surrender of American sovereignty.

~~~
azinman2
Nah. Lobbying is done all kinds of ways from different people/countries at a
variety of levels.

~~~
ethanbond
Okay, how about this, then?

> Mr. Netanyahu and his advisers had leaked details of the U.S.-Iran
> negotiations—learned through Israeli spying operations—to undermine the
> talks

~~~
azinman2
And you don't think any of that happens from the US to other countries?

Politics are dirty, and people will do whatever is necessary to achieve their
goals.

~~~
ethanbond
Are those other countries giving us $3bn aid packages?

Dirty indeed.

------
staunch
> _A U.S. intelligence official familiar with the intercepts said Israel’s
> pitch to undecided lawmakers often included such questions as: “How can we
> get your vote? What’s it going to take?”_

This kind of out-right bribery will be the cause of a political revolution in
America within a decade.

Politicians, Police Chiefs, and Wall Street CEOs are all in for a rude
awakening, thanks to the internet.

~~~
iofj
I think the bigger story here is that the NSA spied on, and tries to publicly
shame, the lawmakers that are supposed to control it. For the NSA this should
be totally and completely inexcusable. Democracy does not work if the branches
of the government are allowed to pull this crap on eachother. NSA is part of
the executive, and publicly shames members of congress with information they
collected through covert means.

Sure Israel has interests, and tries to convince lawmakers. Great. So does
every other country on this planet.

~~~
newsjunky
No state should talk to my congress! Nor my congress to another state..
Treason! I have a commander and chief that represents our interests. these ppl
are excepting donations from other states and help maintains lobbys to
undermined a commander and chief.. They were not aressted so the confidence is
not lost in our government I'm sure.. But they need to be eliminated from
position soon for short sighted government and endangering the people to
support a foreign state with out getting permission of the united States.. We
know the punishment if a soldier decided to do the same and I expect congress
to be held to an even higher standard!

------
kmfrk
How do you access these articles again? Can't make the Google trick work.

